# Tuesday-Wednesday or Wed Thurs



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking at trying to catch some Tuna and try to find the Blue water any word on where to go from Orange Beach


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

A long way. We caught some at Capricorn, devils tower, and the drill ship north of there this weekend; and some other boats did as well. Also heard of a few fish being caught at 8506. You need to go south of nakika to find good water, and it may be even further. The river was pushing hard. We started fishing on a rip just southeast of Who Dat, and by dark it was south of devils tower. Depending on what the water does, by later this week there may be very few good options.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

SnapperSlapper said:


> A long way. We caught some at Capricorn, devils tower, and the drill ship north of there this weekend; and some other boats did as well. Also heard of a few fish being caught at 8506. You need to go south of nakika to find good water, and it may be even further. The river was pushing hard. We started fishing on a rip just southeast of Who Dat, and by dark it was south of devils tower. Depending on what the water does, by later this week there may be very few good options.


Is the blue moving closer in or further away or do you know? We probably won't get a Hiltons shot for a month or so with all these darn thunder storms every afternoon


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

you don't necessarily need clear skies to determine the clarity, in our area you can use salinity in combination with altimetry/currents then use what little sea temp or chlorophyl data is available to come up with a pretty good idea of where the blue water is (or is not).

Bottom line, it's a LONG ways off right now, 130mi plus to get to true blue. Some scattered pockets closer, but not many.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The river is pushing it further out. I would estimate it moved over 10 miles on Saturday alone. The river was supposed to have crested on July 16, so there was and still is a lot of water being pumped out there.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We went all the way to nakita caught one small yellowfin but water sucks right now dirty luckily did well deep dropping on the way back in


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Latest SST


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

The river is still at 15.3 feet. For August that is extremely high ! Might be a while before northern gulf cleans up.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Tuna Mountain*

Lookes like we may get a little push around tuna mountain. Hopefully someone will post that fished the Ladies tournament this weekend and let us know where or how it looked out that way


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a nice line further out... for those of you who can get to it.


----------

